# Stonewalled by European central Bank



## moneymakeover (6 Nov 2017)

Article says _Honahan could find zero tracker cases forced off tracker due to arrears_
And secondly 
_despite invitations the ECB refuses to attend the Oireachtas finance committee
_
I do find it odd that ECB has not chosen to get involved in this tracker scandal. Are they not ultimately responsible for banking in Europe? 
Does it suggest collusion at ECB level? 
Does that explain the appalling behaviour of the central bank because of its masters instructions?

Becomes more and more sinister.

https://m.independent.ie/irish-news/politics/central-bank-found-zero-tracker-cases-36290542.html


----------



## Brendan Burgess (6 Nov 2017)

I could be wrong but I don't think that consumer protection is the role of the ECB. 

It is the role of the Central Bank of Ireland.

There really isn't any point in crticising a body for not doing a job it's not supposed to do. 

Brendan


----------



## odyssey06 (6 Nov 2017)

I don't think it suggests collusion, I think it suggests the ECB in this as in all matters doesn't care about consumers or citizens for that matter.

Perhaps it should be brought to the attention of the EU Commissioner for Consumer Protection?
https://ec.europa.eu/commission/commissioners/2014-2019/jourova_en
http://ec.europa.eu/consumers/index_en.htm


----------



## Brendan Burgess (6 Nov 2017)

odyssey06 said:


> Perhaps it should be brought to the attention of the EU Commissioner for Consumer Protection?



A very good suggestion. 

Brendan


----------



## moneymakeover (6 Nov 2017)

Vera Jourova

European Commission

Rue de la Loi / Wetstraat 200

1049 Brussels

Belgium

And an email
vera-jourova-contact@ec.europa.eu

Can anyone suggest a good opening letter?


----------

